# Game 27: Heat vs. Nets (12-23-05, 7:30)



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*<center>
Friday, December 23rd, 2005
7:30 (Sun Sports, NBALP)










Miami Heat
(15-11)

vs.









New Jersey Nets
(13-12)
*

*Starting Lineups:*

    
*vs.*
    

*Heat Bench:*
Jason Kapono
Jason Williams
Alonzo Mourning
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
Antoine Walker
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron
Wayne Simien
Gerald Fitch

*Online Radio:*


*PLEASE DON'T VOTE IN PLAYER OF THE GAME POLL UNTIL GAME HAS BEGUN!*
</center>


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

I have the strangest problem in that WIOD radio works fine as long as a HEAT game *isn't* being played.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

All the players have said that they are not looking ahead to the Christmas day game. I hope thats true because the Nets have been playing great lately.

Also, I saw where both Zo and JWill practiced today and both could be available to play against the Nets.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Are you sure Zo practiced? I only heard that JW did.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

DBurks2818 said:


> I have the strangest problem in that WIOD radio works fine as long as a HEAT game *isn't* being played.


Yeah b/c they dont air on during Heat games b/c nba rules, or no one would purchase that nba listening pass thign..


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

i would say this is already a win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DBurks2818 said:


> Are you sure Zo practiced? I only heard that JW did.


Yup. Saw him being interviewed during the news. They asked him if the team is overlooking the Nets because of the game on Christmas. He said no because the Nets will kick their *** if they do.

Just saw it again on Channel 7. They also said Jason Williams will play against the Nets.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> ''They are both healthier,'' Riley said. ``I think Jason is ready to play -- he played the whole practice [Thursday] -- and Zo is going to play. So we're getting our full team back.''


Finally! Riley also said that JDub will most likely be re-inserted into the starting lineup.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

whats going on with Barron? Does he still have back problems?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

its a good thing this game is at home. Nets have been doing well lately. guarding kidd, RJ, and VC is always a tough matchup. good thing is that with this new team, we have guys that can matchup against them well in defense....Kidd/GP, VC/Wade, RJ/Posey....Nets have no meat in the middle....and Heat have plenty of it with Shaq(no pun intended lol) Zo, and even Doleac. Winnable game fellas...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I guess Collins is out, Marc Jackson to start instead? (according to Nets forum)


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I guess Collins is out, Marc Jackson to start instead? (according to Nets forum)


If Jason Collins is out for tonight's game, then I think we would be using either Clifford Robinson or Marc Jackson.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Good luck tonight guys!


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Really like the way JWill's been playing (both before he was injured and at the very start of this game). Pushing the ball at every opportunity, keeping the defense off balance.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

yeh so far we had this game under control


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Haslem has problems keeping under foul trouble, its like he tends to foul a guy at the wrong time(and 1 points..)


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

great defense by the heat early on

wade is having a hard time finding shots, but makes up for that by passing and moving the ball around great. Shaq is shaq. Jwill is back. 

all looks good so far


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

that twas a purty scoop layin by payton


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

yeah that scoop was awesome, also, 15pt lead now, lets ee how far we can get it, to get some bench players to play


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I cant believe the Heat finally have the starting 5 Riley envisioned at the beginning of the season...

J-Will
Wade
Posey
Haslem
Shaq

FINALLY! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

getting to lazy in the 2nd qtr, but hey, w/e we still holding the 10-11pt lead


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

what is it with RJ trying to dunk on Zo?, its like his 3rd attempt...last attempt was blocked nasty by Zo...thatll teach him. RJ probably thinks hes VC LOL


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

[email protected] the tech at wade, you could actually tell he was going to get the tech b/c of the yelling he was doin at the ref, you woulda heard it


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Well hopefully Miami comes out shooting a decent percentage in the second half, and we see 2 more quarters like the 1st.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

They've also gotta attack Kidd right away, get him out of the game, and make everyone else make plays.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

we're fallin apart


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

OMG, Heat just playing LAZY basketball out there. Shaq hasnt done s*** in the 3rd qrt, he trys to score, but gets fouled, and misses all of the free throws, so Heat gain nothing on those possesions, thats what brought NJ back in the game, lazy play and missed free throws by Heat. Shaq and Wade need to be more assertive


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

we're down by 9


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i dont understand why Riley keeps putting GP on VC, its an obvious mismatch, and so far GP hasnt done anything to slow down VC, Riley should mix it up a bit defensively against VC.,.

End of 3rd:
19 points for VC in the 3rd qrt!!! what kind of lazy a$$ Defense was that? pathetic. 4th qrt coming up, usually Wade steps up at this point...and hopefully Heat can pick up some energy, not just in defense, but in all aspects of the game. they need some red bull..


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

well, at least we layed the egg before christmas.....


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

alright guys, im going to to say this rite now, Heat lost this game. everytime Heat play like this(lazy, no energy) they lose. down 13 8mins to go....lost game, on to the lakers... :dead: :curse:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

took down 16 to finally play with some energy

may be too late though


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

10 game win streak vs the Nets is over........

just a horrible shooting game. We had open looks, just didnt have them go in.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

i say its all wade's fault we lost this


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Heat lost , oh well..lol

at least my night isnt done yet, im hitting the clubs after this game.
:djparty:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade was a no show in the 4th qrt....which is rare....


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

rare, they just said it was his worst night in his career


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

alright guys.....im gonna get ready, ive been dying to go clubbing. at least its not that bad for me :banana: 
gonna get drunk and party my *** off , specially after a dismal performance in the second half by the Heat, need something to cheer me up lol :banana:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade was just pitiful this game.

Carter gets every little ticky tack call all day long.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

I voted for James Posey.

I would love to watch him play every night.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

DemonaL said:


> rare, they just said it was his worst night in his career


No it wasnt his worse..His worst was prob against Det las season, where he had ten pts, and fouled out...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I have no clue why Posey wasnt matched up vs Vince. I thought we traded for him to match up with elite guards, yet we had payton guarding him when he was going off in the third quarter


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

WAde had a horrible night, ridiculous offensifvly, even worse defensivly guarding VC...it happens...I expect him to have a big game vs the Lakers, he's usually known to bounce back, plus its on national television..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I have no clue why Posey wasnt matched up vs Vince. I thought we traded for him to match up with elite guards, yet we had payton guarding him when he was going off in the third quarter


I agree..Wade did horribly on him to be honest, we should've had posey on him anyway, idk why we didnt..???????????


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

true, and we havent lost two in a row at home in forever


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

now we gotta hear this gay bs about vince being the highest scorer against the heat or some bs


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

oh i meant his worst shooting %


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Good game guys. 

PS: I must admit that the refs were not kind to you tonight, especially to Wade. Some really bad calls.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

DemonaL said:


> oh i meant his worst shooting %


Naw it was his second worst shooting %.........


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

What stunk about this game is none of our primary scorers had a good game, usually somone does, today none did, I honestly think we were thinking to much about LA and not thinkign enough about NJ, guess we'll find out sunday though..


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Heated said:


> Wade was just pitiful this game.
> 
> Carter gets every little ticky tack call all day long.


HOW DARE YOU, the refs cheated the nets in the first meeting of the season with your heat team and every single analyst agreed.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

You can tell taht Wade was off tonight, his shot selection was not great either, he shot a few three's tonight, somthing which he usually shoots not even one of, unless really needed, and he shot one which i remember after a steal with still 23 seconds left on the shot click...


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> HOW DARE YOU, the refs cheated the nets in the first meeting of the season with your heat team and every single analyst agreed.


You're complaining on the wrong board.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm going to give props to this forum, I just got back from the Arena, and for once, *WE DIDN'T BLAME THE REFS!* thank you...this forum has come a long, long way for me to say that on a night where there were plenty of questionable calls. I'm proud to be your moderator.

All I'm gonna say about this game is:

I have no fear at all playing these Nets in a 7 game series. We lost by 7 tonight, shot horrible from the field and FT line. We had to endure VC dropping a bomb on downtown Miami, and Wade having his worst shooting night of the season, and possibly his career, on the same night, and we only lost by 7? I would bet on a series with the Nets going no longer than 5 games in the playoffs, both teams healthy and ready to play. 

And in some ways, I'm glad we got our butts kicked tonight to wake us up. We played 12 minutes of good basketball, maybe about 15 if I'm generous. And after that, the Nets adjusted, and beat us up and down our own court. Wade was off tonight, he just didn't show up...long day at Boomers yesterday for his christmas party maybe, i dont know...but we gotta be able to pick up the slack, isn't that what our "depth" is supposed to do??? 

We gotta be tougher on D. Tonight is a night when you appreciate what Eddie did for us every night. Vince isn't gonna go off like that on Eddie, I'm sorry, it just ain't happening...Posey didn't do his job, they tried to put Gary on him, and that didn't work. GP played some damn good physical D though, but the refs were giving Vince the green light to the FT line, what can you do? Wade couldn't stick him either, and VC either beat us with him jumper, or got to the line by attacking the rim. It was his night....nothing else you can say.

My biggest issue was the constant *****ing allllllllllllll night long, especially from Dwyane. You gotta be mentally tougher than that to get caught up in that ****. He got the one T in the 3rd, and he should've been tossed in the 4th for going at a ref while gettin back on D (not sure if they showed that on TV). Shots weren't falling, calls weren't going our way, we blew a 15 pt lead...it was a tough night, but you gotta be better than that to let the refs get you out of your game.

Should be a fun film session for the boys tomorrow......


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

okay i guess we're even then but yeah Carter had the respect of the refs.

still should have won Jwill and Wade didnt played well noone did except Shaq.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

mjm1 said:


> HOW DARE YOU, the refs cheated the nets in the first meeting of the season with your heat team and every single analyst agreed.


No way, Wades block was freaking clean, they called every single call tonight w/ Carter..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

just not a good game...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'm going to give props to this forum, I just got back from the Arena, and for once, *WE DIDN'T BLAME THE REFS!* thank you...this forum has come a long, long way for me to say that on a night where there were plenty of questionable calls. I'm proud to be your moderator.
> 
> All I'm gonna say about this game is:
> 
> ...


Yeah they showed that if you were looking at Wade then, looked like Wade took his gum out and threw it..Anyways, i disagree w/ teh mentally tough part to some degree, you do have to be mentally tough, but the refs were rediculous on Wade compared to the way they were on VC, you either got to let the players play on both sides or call the calls on both sides, you cant not call it on one and call it on the other, VC got every little call, even if you brushed him they called it, as for Wade i think they were waiting for him to get knocked out before they called somthing on him..??..?? But missed calls is part of the game, Wath can u do?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Carter was amazing tonight. That 3rd quarter was especially spectacular. This game was really disappointing. To have a 15 point lead at one point in the game and in that same game go down 16 points is totally unacceptable.

This season has shown Eddie Jones' true value. Yeah he had his offensive funks but he always showed up on defense. I cant remember a recent season where so many wings players have gone off on Miami this early in the season.

This team needs a true backup SG. I love Gary but he is too small to be guarding guys like 
Vince or Kobe.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> No way, Wades block was freaking clean, they called every single call tonight w/ Carter..


how about on the previous play when they CALLED A ****ING PHANTOM CALL ON JEFFERSON WHO DID NOT EVEN TOUCH WADE. that should have been a ****ing jump ball. AND IT WAS NOT A CLEAN BLOCK WHEN ZO INITIATED CONTACT BEFORE THE BLOCK!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> how about on the previous play when they CALLED A ****ING PHANTOM CALL ON JEFFERSON WHO DID NOT EVEN TOUCH WADE. that should have been a ****ing jump ball. AND IT WAS NOT A CLEAN BLOCK WHEN ZO INITIATED CONTACT BEFORE THE BLOCK!


lol @ still being bitter from over a month ago


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Why are you upset mjm1? No team to justify your team's victory by calling it a "make-up" game. They won; go celebrate on the Nets board.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> lol @ still being bitter from over a month ago


im just venting lol, was triggered by one of the posters here who said the HEAT were called on too many tick tack calls when i saw very little of that COMPARED to the bull**** calls at the end of last game called against the nets. I hold nothing against anyone here.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> We gotta be tougher on D. Tonight is a night when you appreciate what Eddie did for us every night. Vince isn't gonna go off like that on Eddie, I'm sorry, it just ain't happening...Posey didn't do his job, they tried to put Gary on him, and that didn't work. GP played some damn good physical D though, but the refs were giving Vince the green light to the FT line, what can you do? Wade couldn't stick him either, and VC either beat us with him jumper, or got to the line by attacking the rim. It was his night....nothing else you can say.
> QUOTE]
> 
> exactly. eddie always shuts vince down, even though vince would sometimes foul him out, eddie always got the better of him. we're gonna feel it when we play guys like him, kobe, ray allen, michael redd, etc.
> and yeah vince was getting calls, but he was assertive and we gave him the lane all night. he's also one of the best scorers of the last 10 years so its not surprising. i just dont know how shaq and gp ended up guarding him all night.. so weird.. thats rileys job to get posey on him, maybe we werent rotating correctly who knows, we're still finding our way on defense. im much more confident we will fix it with riley. could have used shandon tonight also. and walker bugged me tonight.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nickrock23 said:


> Shaq_Diesel said:
> 
> 
> > We gotta be tougher on D. Tonight is a night when you appreciate what Eddie did for us every night. Vince isn't gonna go off like that on Eddie, I'm sorry, it just ain't happening...Posey didn't do his job, they tried to put Gary on him, and that didn't work. GP played some damn good physical D though, but the refs were giving Vince the green light to the FT line, what can you do? Wade couldn't stick him either, and VC either beat us with him jumper, or got to the line by attacking the rim. It was his night....nothing else you can say.
> ...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Was Shandon Anderson hurt? Im sure he is, i havnt seen him for awhile, we coulda used him..


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> All I'm gonna say about this game is:
> 
> I have no fear at all playing these Nets in a 7 game series. We lost by 7 tonight, shot horrible from the field and FT line. We had to endure VC dropping a bomb on downtown Miami, and Wade having his worst shooting night of the season, and possibly his career, on the same night, and we only lost by 7? I would bet on a series with the Nets going no longer than 5 games in the playoffs, both teams healthy and ready to play.


I'm not sure how we'd do right now in a 7 game series but honestly, we didn't play that well either. VC scored a lot but it's not like he was on fire, he was mostly just getting to the line cause you guys put the glove on him. We didn't run as much as we would've like to, and we started off horribly. Krstic was like 1/10 and while he may seem like he's not important, if he's knocking down that 15-18 foot jumper like he usually does, it can bring Shaq out a little more and allow us to drive in. Also, I know it says you only lost by 7 but after the little run you guys put up with 3 minutes left, we basically sealed it up so it wasn't that close. How we'd do in a 7 game series, I don't know, but just don't look at last year, cause I think now we're both different teams.


----------



## NetsFan006 (Sep 19, 2005)

as a nets fan....i just thought it worth mentioning....for us...this was not just a needed win....but it reset the heat-nets relationship again. u guys did sweep us... what a relief now...badly needed this one for us to move beyond that. i also agree...eddie jones. should still be in miami. ..i hope heat-nets develop a rivalry....because...the knicks-nets rivalry...well.. do i need to say anymore..


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'm going to give props to this forum, I just got back from the Arena, and for once, *WE DIDN'T BLAME THE REFS!* thank you...this forum has come a long, long way for me to say that on a night where there were plenty of questionable calls. I'm proud to be your moderator.
> ......


I guess you weren't participating in the all to familar and becoming quite regular "Ref You Suck" chant at AAA.

The team did their part in losing the game. They simply sucked down the stretch, and played with little heart. They seemed to pack it in a little early tonight.

That said, as someone else mentioned, you either call a tight game on both ends, or let em bang. Instead, they were calling every little thing a foul for Carter, and Wade, even when getting hammered at times couldn't get a call. So yes, i'll blame the refs to some extent. I don't blame the refs every game. But sometimes I smell bullsh*t. I calls em like I sees em.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heated said:


> I guess you weren't participating in the all to familar and becoming quite regular "Ref You Suck" chant at AAA.
> 
> The team did their part in losing the game. They simply sucked down the stretch, and played with little heart. They seemed to pack it in a little early tonight.
> 
> That said, as someone else mentioned, you either call a tight game on both ends, or let em bang. Instead, they were calling every little thing a foul for Carter, and Wade, even when getting hammered at times couldn't get a call. So yes, i'll blame the refs to some extent. I don't blame the refs every game. But sometimes I smell bullsh*t. I calls em like I sees em.


 oh believe me I booed and harassed those refs all night....I was just expecting this forum to be full of 'we only lost b/c of the refs' comments, and I was surprised at how we took the loss...


----------

